# amazing marking or brand?



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks natural to me. Usually a freeze brands lines are much clearer


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

It can also be a bite mark... where the new hair grows out white instead of the overall coat color.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

im not sure but its almost a perfect heart


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Awww, if that's a natural marking, it's the cutest thing in the world!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

... Maybe a botched "do it yourself" brand?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

That is cool! Our BLM caught mustang has a big white stripe/paint drip on his nose... but cooler than that is the white on his belly- it looks just like a dolphin jumping out of the water! I gotta get a pic one of these days!


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

GracielaGata said:


> That is cool! Our BLM caught mustang has a big white stripe/paint drip on his nose... but cooler than that is the white on his belly- it looks just like a dolphin jumping out of the water! I gotta get a pic one of these days!


oh i would love to see that!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

darkiss4428 said:


> oh i would love to see that!


Okay, so I have always been one of those people who see things in paint drips, but even my husband and his old owner saw it after I pointed it out to them.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Tell me what you see in this marking..


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Cherrij said:


> View attachment 277554
> 
> 
> Tell me what you see in this marking..


Half of a windmill? Or maybe one of those blowing type dandelions?


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

GracielaGata said:


> Half of a windmill? Or maybe one of those blowing type dandelions?


wow, thats one I never even imagined..


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Cherrij said:


> wow, thats one I never even imagined..


What do you see?


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

GracielaGata said:


> What do you see?


I will wait for a few more answers before I give the one that I was pointed out by a friend and then suddenly everyone kept saying the same


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Cherrij said:


> I will wait for a few more answers before I give the one that I was pointed out by a friend and then suddenly everyone kept saying the same


Okay this one might be waaaay out there... but if you kinda vaguely look at the horses face- like those old posters that were supposed to move... you end up with the silhouette of a person's face, along with their body below it... actually it is kinda freaky. Oh, and the person has a runny nose. lol


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cherrij said:


> View attachment 277554
> 
> 
> Tell me what you see in this marking..


looks like a person to me


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed looks like a person top of blaze has a face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TownesThatBigChestnut (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a face! Like a ghosty face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

I see a ghostly face too


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Either a ghost face or one of those cartoon aliens with the big round eyes.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-LiF3oKNbqko/Ttbj1-YBjPI/AAAAAAAAK3c/15W_Qh9NW6Q/s1600/alien.png


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

it dose ^__^ rogue has a perfect moon on her butt from the side up ride looks like a white jellyfish


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

what do you see moon or jellyfish?

http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/afcb739783736a63293cd4759b53daf0_full.jpg


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

How old is the horse in OP? I had a 24yo mare who's brand had faded right out and it looked like that (not a heart though) and also, apparently the old fire branding can go like that, but I haven't seen a brand that I know to be a fire brand so I can't confirm that one


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

twitch is a unknown age under 3 for sure


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Agreed looks like a person top of blaze has a face.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most common here was a woman, her face and the body. I laughed that it was me.. but due to unforseen happenings she didnt become mine..


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

anyone else have intresting markings?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Cherrij, I'm seeing Casper the friendly ghost. The heart shape on the horse appears to be a freeze brand. They don't always turn out well. My horse bears a large freeze brand on his shoulder, two numbers and two letters and one of the letters could be mistaken for another letter.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ok so if the heart is a brand dose anyone know where its from or anything about how to find out?


----------

